# 10/11 dpo and cramping?



## krystal27

Hi All 10/11 dpo and AF due Thursday and today i have had AF cramps on and off all morning and no sign of AF! keep wiping and nothing, expecting AF!

Any advice or anyone in the same position?


----------



## Pinkpepper

Yes me im 11dpo and cramps slightly and whenever i go to the bathroom its just discharge x


----------



## strdstkittenx

Same with me ladies! Today is 11dpo and lots of creamy white discharge thats odorless last night till now.... :witch: due now till friday....hopefully we all get our :bfp: good luck and baby dust! Keep everyone updated!!


----------



## krystal27

I just have a feeling this is my month! The other night dreamt AF came early and last night i dreamt i was in hospital and was told it was twin girls! So confused and usually i get pain an hour or 2 before i actually bleed! So i have been cramping since 6am over 4 1/2 hours. lets hope this is our week ladies xxx


----------



## krystal27

ive had loads of creamy white discharge too!


----------



## strdstkittenx

I hope its youe month too! We both need our :bfp:'s


----------



## krystal27

let's keep in touch through the week. Fingers crossed for all xxx


----------



## strdstkittenx

krystal27 said:


> let's keep in touch through the week. Fingers crossed for all xxx

Sounds good! :hug:


----------



## iow_bird

hey :)

I'm 12dpo today, was cramping like AF at 10&11DPO and it seems to have changed today into twinges and pulling. Hmmm. I'm like you and normally only get AF pains just before or after AF starts. My boobs have gotten massive too which is unusual for me. Feeling cautiously hopeful, but AF will probably show on Thursday anyway!! Urgh, this TTC is so confusing!
Hope you get your BFP soon, I'll let you know if we get ours :)


----------



## krystal27

Ive been ttc 4 months now and i just want it to happen! this is the month i have had the most positives cramping for days after Ov and lower back pain for continous 5 days after ov. Ive actually had cm this month as i am usually dry as a bone! Plus the AF type pains today!


----------



## strdstkittenx

iow_bird said:


> hey :)
> 
> I'm 12dpo today, was cramping like AF at 10&11DPO and it seems to have changed today into twinges and pulling. Hmmm. I'm like you and normally only get AF pains just before or after AF starts. My boobs have gotten massive too which is unusual for me. Feeling cautiously hopeful, but AF will probably show on Thursday anyway!! Urgh, this TTC is so confusing!
> Hope you get your BFP soon, I'll let you know if we get ours :)

Those signs sound promising! Good luck and keep us updated! :af:


----------



## strdstkittenx

krystal27 said:


> Ive been ttc 4 months now and i just want it to happen! this is the month i have had the most positives cramping for days after Ov and lower back pain for continous 5 days after ov. Ive actually had cm this month as i am usually dry as a bone! Plus the AF type pains today!

Totally understand girl. I usually am dry too thats why i see this as a good thing. Not feeling anything at the moment but maybe thats a good thing! FX'ed for you :af:


----------



## iow_bird

Thanks :) Af should be here today or tomorrow, so I'll let you guys know either way :) x


----------



## Shina

My AF is also due Friday, had cramps since 6 dpo. Today is 10 dpo and still cramping like AF is coming any minute! Got a bfn this morning so I guess we'll wait and see! Good luck ladies!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Shina said:


> My AF is also due Friday, had cramps since 6 dpo. Today is 10 dpo and still cramping like AF is coming any minute! Got a bfn this morning so I guess we'll wait and see! Good luck ladies!

no :witch: for either of us on friday! ive been cramping since around 6dpo as well. i'm scared to test so that's why i am waiting till saturday as long as :witch: doesn't come. FX'ed! good luck to you as well:thumbup:


----------



## Jess19

Hellogirls may I hin your thread? 
AF is due on about Saturday (I'm thinking Sunday though) 
I'm 9dpo today. Iv been testing but its still very early. 

:dust: 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Jess19 said:


> Hellogirls may I hin your thread?
> AF is due on about Saturday (I'm thinking Sunday though)
> I'm 9dpo today. Iv been testing but its still very early.
> 
> :dust:
> Good luck to everyone!

of course! yes still early for you. :dust and good luck to you, hope we all get our :bfp:'S!


----------



## Mrs. Kim

Hello ladies, not trying to rain on anyone's parade but I had increased CM and cramping starting at 10 DPO and I was so sure that I would get a BFP. I was devastated when AF showed her ugly face. I hope these are positive symptoms for you ladies. Good luck!!!


----------



## strdstkittenx

Mrs. Kim said:


> Hello ladies, not trying to rain on anyone's parade but I had increased CM and cramping starting at 10 DPO and I was so sure that I would get a BFP. I was devastated when AF showed her ugly face. I hope these are positive symptoms for you ladies. Good luck!!!

thanks for your heads up!


----------



## Pinkpepper

My af is due friday and im cramping today ill
Be out always am
Im on cycle 20 for my second :(


----------



## iow_bird

hey :)
AF still hasn't arrived, but could be here tomorrow still. If she's gonna come I wish she'd hurry up! But then again.... stay away!!!! hehe!
Still cramping, but seems to be more in my back than my tummy. 
Will let you know how I get on tomorrow :) x x x


----------



## krystal27

Still cramping on and off but no sign of AF who is due tomorrow. Decided not to keep any pregnancy tests in the house but will buy a frer for tomorrow!


----------



## iow_bird

good luck Krystal! xx


----------



## krystal27

i hate the wait! just wanna cry! good luck to you too roll on tomorrow!


----------



## strdstkittenx

I have had major cramps all nite long ...also my creamy white discharge is now yellowish ...read that its a good sign :) :witch:is supposed to be here friday, FX'ed for everyone


----------



## krystal27

Hi ladies, just to let u know I got my BFP tonight with a frer! Lots of luck to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs B.

Congrats krystal!! H&H 9 months to you!! xx


----------



## iow_bird

congratulations Krystal x x x


----------



## strdstkittenx

krystal27 said:


> Hi ladies, just to let u know I got my BFP tonight with a frer! Lots of luck to you all xxx

HUGE CONGRATS! :happydance::happydance::happydance: yayyyy thats awesome :) i hope i am just as lucky! keep your FX'ed for me....since :witch: is due tomm and still nothing


----------



## qhslau

wow congratz!!! 

AF should be due either friday or saturday.

9 dpo today and yesterday really bad cramping for 12 hours. today is like mild twinges only on the left side.


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats!


----------



## iow_bird

I'm out :) ah well on to next month :) x x x


----------



## krystal27

When I had found out I was pregnant back in May. That month I had an overwhelming sense of positivity that we had done it. I had cramping after Ov that happened everyday. Also lower back pain was a big give away, moody as hell (poor hubby), tired and nose bleeds!

This time round I do feel positive but I don't want to get my hopes up so maybe my brain is telling my heart be sensible. The first thing I felt when I got the BFP in May was relief and joy. Relief that I didn't have to go thro another 2 week wait and Joy because I long for a sibling for my son. Now the hardest thing is to start back trying after a loss but altermately I know the longer I leave it the harder it will be. 

This time round I have had twinges across the knicker line and yesterday as I was walking through b and q I was getting aching below my knicker line and my cervix felt sensitive when I sat down? Also I had pins and needles across my back that radiated down my back.

We moved 3 weeks ago, it was our dream to buy a house that could fit a big family! We now have the house and now waiting for the baby but you know what they say... NEW HOUSE - NEW BABY

Fx to all and hope we get some good BFP this coming week - AF due FRi but will test with FRER before that xxx


----------

